# Got My BFP.... Just wish I could Enjoy It... ='[



## LilDreamy

As the title says.

I should be exstatic, flying off of the walls.

But instead, I am in fear and dread!
I keep thinking the worste...and just waiting for it to happen.

I want this to be a sticky bean. I really do. :cry:

Just terrified..:nope:

I had an MC the 12th of November and 4 weeks later I'm pregnant again... never had a cycle return... So what is the possibility that this one be a sticky?

Want to be happy!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Same boat hunny! Had my mmc in Oct at 11wks and got bfp last wkend. Had backache all day and been thinking the worst....
Im afraid I can't reassure you but I can tell you we're in it together! Xxx


----------



## marylion

Congrats to you both! I am ttc a month out from my miscarriage & sometimes I think- hey! wait a minute, what if you DO get pregnant right now? It sort of felt scary to even think about it, so I can sympathize with being hesitant & afraid.

Fingers crossed for a splendid, healthy pregnancy...


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you guys. :D :hugs:

I had sharp tummy pains today that really has me on edge. But some people say it's normal and they are having them too. Wish we could stop worrying and just enjoy being pregnant. :)

MrsMoo keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping we both have a happy and healthy 9 months! :D Will be keeping up with your progress. I know this will be sticky beans for us. Can't let ourselves think other wise. :)

&Marylion praying for you to get your sticky bean as soon as possible so you can join our H&H9m! 

:flower:

Thank you for your responses. :D


----------



## tu123

Me too hunny!

Was only my second cycle after my MC this July (i bled for 8 weeks:-().

I keep symptom spotting and checking the loo paper!

We must remember though that pains down below ARE normal!

I just cant wait for the MS to start! Silly hey!


----------



## skyraaa

im inthe same boat as u know but i hav a gd feeling about this pregnancy andmy bfps r so much darker then last months and r getting darker:happydance:
think i shud prob stop testing now i dont wanna stress myself out with it il hav no skin left round my fingernails lol

hav u done more tests lildreamy?


----------



## Bride2b

All I can say ladies is that you should enjoy every minute....you are pregnant & not amount of worrying will change that. Its very scary having a mc as you think it will happen again. For some it does....but for the majority of ladies they go on to carry a healthy little bean that grows.

I just hope I can be in your situation really soon, but I'm still bleeding after my mc 2 weeks ago, I was 19 weeks. I know I will be terrified like you ladies are, but this is a new pregnancy and there should be no reason why you wont be holding a bouncing little buba in 8 months or so.

Good luck & look forward to Christmas and 2012.xx


----------



## skyraaa

bride2be im soooo sorry 4 ur loss :hug: im loving ur pma tho xx


----------



## LilDreamy

skyraaa said:


> im inthe same boat as u know but i hav a gd feeling about this pregnancy andmy bfps r so much darker then last months and r getting darker:happydance:
> think i shud prob stop testing now i dont wanna stress myself out with it il hav no skin left round my fingernails lol
> 
> hav u done more tests lildreamy?

I did test again, and the positive was actually way darker than the other line. :d yay!! :D

And I am very sorry for your loss bride2be. Giving you tons of hugs!


----------



## skyraaa

awesome :happydance: i think this 1 is ment 2 be :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, LilDreamy - congrats! :happydance: I know it's hard not to worry, but you've got a fantastic chance that all will be well this time.

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months :D x x


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Congrats to everyone who have gotten their BFP! Enjoy it, stress only makes matters worse so just love the lil bean. God has plans for us all. I know that its hard to keep faith cause its killing me but ya know. But anyways just wanted to wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months! And to everyone else that hasnt gotten that bfp (i havent either) just stay positive and take care of yourselves!!! Lots & lots of baby dust!! :dust:


I get to test around Christmas! Praying for a :bfp: cause I sure miss my :angel:


----------



## Sam07

Hi all,

I too had a mc this month at 3 weeks. Found out i was pregnant and 2 days later mc. TTC again and hopefully we get a BFP once again.

Spoke to my dr and she said i may have low progrestrone lvl and due to that i mc. arghhh...so now im on supplment to keep my progrestrone fine to not have an mc again


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Sam07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too had a mc this month at 3 weeks. Found out i was pregnant and 2 days later mc. TTC again and hopefully we get a BFP once again.
> 
> Spoke to my dr and she said i may have low progrestrone lvl and due to that i mc. arghhh...so now im on supplment to keep my progrestrone fine to not have an mc again

Awe. I am so sorry. I know its devastating. I lost mine at 7+6 d&c (blighted ovum argghhh) :cry: but hopefully this will be a good month for us all. Lots of :sex: & :dust: for us all!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I would like to join you ladies! I was 7 weeks pregnant on Nov. 10 when I lost my little June bug. I got my BFP yesterday! So we conceived 2 weeks after our MC. I am now very nervous and worried about the whole thing. I am also really happy. Last time I told a lot of friends and family right away. I think I will wait a little longer this time. That being said it was nice to have loved ones around for support when I had the MC. I would like to hold out until 12 weeks, but we will see.


----------



## Mom To 2

Been there, and it's going to be ok ladies!!! :hugs:
I miscarried at 10 1/2 weeks, blighted ovum. Didnt have another period, b/c I was then pregnant with this 13 yr old beautiful teenager sitting beside me.
Enjoy your pregnancy, it's a blessing. :hug:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you mom 2 be. That is a wonderful story about your daughter sitting next to you. Gives me tons of hope! :)

And for everyone still waiting on their :bfp: I wish you the best of luck and LOTS of :dust: :dust:

:D


----------



## QueenTUT

made me tear up reading everyones stories! lots of :hugs: 

i found out i was preg mon and also found out my thyroid is at 11 :cry: and am so worried even when the dr says try not to stress... great advice but impossible to follow...never have had a pregnancy that lasted so i dont know if every cramp or twinge is normal....

GL to everyone keeping you all in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good to hear we're all in the same boat! Im panicking with every symptom/lack of!! This one feels so different to the last two so I don't know if thats good or not?! I want to enjoy this pregnancy for however long it may last.
Hoping we can get each other through this and share beautiful baby pictures in a few months :-D


----------



## MrsMoo72

BabyBumpLove said:


> I would like to join you ladies! I was 7 weeks pregnant on Nov. 10 when I lost my little June bug. I got my BFP yesterday! So we conceived 2 weeks after our MC. I am now very nervous and worried about the whole thing. I am also really happy. Last time I told a lot of friends and family right away. I think I will wait a little longer this time. That being said it was nice to have loved ones around for support when I had the MC. I would like to hold out until 12 weeks, but we will see.

I know what you mean hun. I decided to tell my folks coz I wanted the support and I know it won't chamge the outcome. I didnt want to be just telling them had news if this all goes horribly wrong again. And I had to tell work coz of the nature of my job but I know they will all look out for me and support me. I have everything crossed for us all xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

:cry: I really think I'm having another MC. No bleeding yet...

Just lots of cramping, all symptoms disappeared.
My roadmap boobs have become unveiny amd my Areolas are light again.

No nauseau... nothing. And having that feeling like last time, where you just don't feel preggo anymore. :cry:

I really hope I'm over thinking this... but don't think I am. :nope:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny, I really hope not. My symptoms come and go this time so im hoping it's the same for you. Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I hope everything is okay for you, try not to think the worst,

Fingers crossed for all of the beans in this thread x


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks girls. Sorry for the dramatics. Just feel blah. :(

I haven't ate so well today & been on feet all day at work. So here I sit in the house thinking what healthy things I can eat to help baby get the proper nutrients. Or help my body replinish those nutrients to hopefully stop it if it's happening again. :/

lol... =/

Maybe I'm just being hormonal... I can look to that as a symptom. lol... :/


----------



## MrsMoo72

If it's any consolation - i'm way over-analysing every twinge, symptom etc and inspecting the tp every time i pee!!!! Wish i could hibernate for the next 35 weeks and just wake up with a beautiful healthy baby in my arms!


----------



## skyraaa

hope u ok hun im sure everything is fine :)
i havent got that many symptoms just tiredness is my main 1 boobs seem 2 hav calmed down now but still tingly 

stop worrying hun and try2 enjoy ur pregnancy! x


----------



## QueenTUT

i keep fondling my boobs like a crazy person to see if they hurt less... it will just pop into my mind even if im in public and i do this thing where i don't think people can tell im feeling myself up but they probally do and im just that crazy person =) 

You are doing the right thing and thinking about what they baby needs and thats all you can do...keep believing


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks girls.

& Lol at fondeling your boobs. I deffo did that when I thought no one was looking and right when I looked up I saw a guy I work with see me do it! AHH! We both just froze for a sec and then tried to pretend like nothing happened. OH DEAR! :haha:

& Thanks MrsMoo, not happy that you're going through it too, but glad to know I'm not the only one in over freak mode. :) We will be here for each other if you need someone to listen to your freak out. lol. 

I really appreciate you guys listening to my moan and paranoia(sp?)
& THank you for the support and reassurance.

And yes, Atleast let me hybernate(sp?) until 20 weeks! But even then I'll prob be freaking lol.


----------



## QueenTUT

you could always call your dr and see if they will check levels for you... if you feel like some of your symptons are going away you might need progesterone supplements... i called my dr today and if anyting they just listened and gave me advice on some things


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I know some cramping in early pregnancy is normal, but I am having really strong cramps. I hope this little bean of mine is ok :( I feel your pain LilDreamy


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm sorry BabyBumpLove. :nope:
I had those too. But it was more up in my tummy area like a stabbing pain. Praying for both of us.

:hugs:

Hopefully we're just being worry bugs!


----------



## QueenTUT

LilDreamy said:


> I'm sorry BabyBumpLove. :nope:
> I had those too. But it was more up in my tummy area like a stabbing pain. Praying for both of us.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully we're just being worry bugs!


How are you feeling today?


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey Queen Tut. :D

I still have the fear in the back of my head but trying to think positive and trying to symptom spot all day. :lol:

Realized I've been cramping since before I got my :bfp: and hasn't stopped. 

I think some symptoms are back like, gas :blush: and backache once again. 
And a little drained. 

I wanted to check my body temperature to see if it was still up but can't find it... so maybe that's a good thing! That way I can't make myself worry about that too. :haha:

How are you doing? :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh and I don't have my first appointment until the 4th of January. :( blahhh it seems sooo far away. Stinky!


----------



## QueenTUT

i hear you! mines the 6th! and i begged for an earlier one bc of mc and they told me NO and to stop worrying... 

Gas is so not fun bc ill start to cramp then worry and then let some air out and think ahhhh thats all it was haha!! husband loves it too =)

i just want to feel nauseous... i would give anything to feel that bc then ill know its moving right along... so far nada...


----------



## LilDreamy

lol. I know what you mean. As much as I hate feeling sick... wish I would!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Im still having cramping and I am REALLY exhausted everyday. This is really difficult because I am a Kindergarten teacher ha-ha. I am glad Christmas holidays are coming up soon. It will give me a chance to rest a bit and help my little bean to really stick! My first doctors appointment is on Thursday, Dec. 22! I will be given my blood work papers and ultrasound papers to take to the hospital to set up my appointments. Last time they were only going to give me an ultrasound at 20 weeks!!! I hope they give me an earlier one due to my MC.


----------



## QueenTUT

BabyBumpLove said:


> Im still having cramping and I am REALLY exhausted everyday. This is really difficult because I am a Kindergarten teacher ha-ha. I am glad Christmas holidays are coming up soon. It will give me a chance to rest a bit and help my little bean to really stick! My first doctors appointment is on Thursday, Dec. 22! I will be given my blood work papers and ultrasound papers to take to the hospital to set up my appointments. Last time they were only going to give me an ultrasound at 20 weeks!!! I hope they give me an earlier one due to my MC.

spending all day with that age is def calls for a holiday break!! I taught pre-k a few years back for 8 years and especially this time of year when they are so hyped up was difficult and fun at the same time... Just one u/s would stink... esp with all the worries we have... i hope you get an early one too!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Girls I hope your beans are gonna be sticky ones sooo much!!

I know its naughty but if you say you have had spotting they may give you an early scan!?

praying for your sticky beans!!! 

Got my first AF after MC today, maybe Jan will be my month X


----------



## BabyBumpLove

QueenTUT said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> Im still having cramping and I am REALLY exhausted everyday. This is really difficult because I am a Kindergarten teacher ha-ha. I am glad Christmas holidays are coming up soon. It will give me a chance to rest a bit and help my little bean to really stick! My first doctors appointment is on Thursday, Dec. 22! I will be given my blood work papers and ultrasound papers to take to the hospital to set up my appointments. Last time they were only going to give me an ultrasound at 20 weeks!!! I hope they give me an earlier one due to my MC.
> 
> spending all day with that age is def calls for a holiday break!! I taught pre-k a few years back for 8 years and especially this time of year when they are so hyped up was difficult and fun at the same time... Just one u/s would stink... esp with all the worries we have... i hope you get an early one too!!Click to expand...

Yes, I love my job, but it has it's days lol. I teach two classes of 18 students each. I think I will push for an early ultrsound. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LilDreamy

sharonfruit said:


> Girls I hope your beans are gonna be sticky ones sooo much!!
> 
> I know its naughty but if you say you have had spotting they may give you an early scan!?
> 
> praying for your sticky beans!!!
> 
> Got my first AF after MC today, maybe Jan will be my month X

Thanks Lol.. and good idea. :haha:

Hopefully they give you a scan before 20 weeks! that;s crazy/!

And it's cool you are a Kindergarten teacher, I'm about to start school so I can be one as well! :D


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Hi ladies may i join you. I had mc 10 months ago and finally got BFP this morning (2 days before expected AF) 

i am very happy but like you guys scared at the same time that it will happen again. experiencing back pain, mild cramps and twinges, and brown bleeding.

its funny how we like to have this symptoms before hpt confirmed our bfp but once we know for sure we are pregnant we start to get scared with this symptoms.

hoping for a sticky bean for all of us


----------



## skyraaa

Hopefulmom2b said:


> Hi ladies may i join you. I had mc 10 months ago and finally got BFP this morning (2 days before expected AF)
> 
> i am very happy but like you guys scared at the same time that it will happen again. experiencing back pain, mild cramps and twinges, and brown bleeding.
> 
> its funny how we like to have this symptoms before hpt confirmed our bfp but once we know for sure we are pregnant we start to get scared with this symptoms.
> 
> hoping for a sticky bean for all of us

congrats hun yep defo know wot u mean about symptoms but if we didnt hav any we b worried 2 cant win lol hope ur bleeding stops brown blood is old blood try not 2 worry x


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

skyraaa said:


> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies may i join you. I had mc 10 months ago and finally got BFP this morning (2 days before expected AF)
> 
> i am very happy but like you guys scared at the same time that it will happen again. experiencing back pain, mild cramps and twinges, and brown bleeding.
> 
> its funny how we like to have this symptoms before hpt confirmed our bfp but once we know for sure we are pregnant we start to get scared with this symptoms.
> 
> hoping for a sticky bean for all of us
> 
> congrats hun yep defo know wot u mean about symptoms but if we didnt hav any we b worried 2 cant win lol hope ur bleeding stops brown blood is old blood try not 2 worry xClick to expand...

thanks Skyraaa - yes I try not to worry, bleeding stops but theres still some brown spotting from time to time. having mild back pain, it's like feel heavy. Trying to be positive, hoping and praying that we will stay pregnant for 9 months. :)


----------



## QueenTUT

Hi Hopeful... congrats to you! 
It is def nice to be on here and hear about others who are cramping and having back aches bc it does give you a sense of peace... i am such a dork and spent all day trying ot find those digi conception indicators and apparently they are not sold in the US... it is such an obsession and when i couldn't find them it was Gods way of saying to relax =) Anyways, 

How is everyone else feeling? Any good news? Im getting excited for Holiday Food coming up this week haha =)


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: Hopeful!
Hope you're doing better today. Cramping is normal... and will happen throughout your entire pregnancy since our uteruses have to continuously expand to make room for baby. :)

:flower:

Soo I'm getting very nervous and being a negative nanny again... 3 more days until I will be as far along as I was when I MCed... and just keep thinking the worste.

Today I had yet ANOTHER scare.
Was carrying baby up the stairs and when I got into the house, I had a sharp shooting pain sort of go in and up my uterus. Painful enough to stop me in my tracks, happened again 3 seconds later, but not as painful, and no more since then... just keeping thinking "what if..." :nope:

But... I have some symptoms. Realized my boobies hurt when little one wacked them today. AHH! LOL :dohh:

And now I have the WORSTE cold imaginable. :xmas21:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

LilDreamy said:


> :hi: Hopeful!
> Hope you're doing better today. Cramping is normal... and will happen throughout your entire pregnancy since our uteruses have to continuously expand to make room for baby. :)
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Soo I'm getting very nervous and being a negative nanny again... 3 more days until I will be as far along as I was when I MCed... and just keep thinking the worste.
> 
> Today I had yet ANOTHER scare.
> Was carrying baby up the stairs and when I got into the house, I had a sharp shooting pain sort of go in and up my uterus. Painful enough to stop me in my tracks, happened again 3 seconds later, but not as painful, and no more since then... just keeping thinking "what if..." :nope:
> 
> But... I have some symptoms. Realized my boobies hurt when little one wacked them today. AHH! LOL :dohh:
> 
> And now I have the WORSTE cold imaginable. :xmas21:

That would be scary! Try and stay positive if you can. I know its hard. My cramping is strong and constant, which is very nerve racking. I lost my first bean at 7 weeks. Im just hoping Im not on the same road again. In fact if I am going to lose my little bean, I would rather have it happen sooner rather than later. BUT that is not going to happen to any of us. :) We are going to have happy healthy babies at the end of this RIGHT!


----------



## skyraaa

BabyBumpLove said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hopeful!
> Hope you're doing better today. Cramping is normal... and will happen throughout your entire pregnancy since our uteruses have to continuously expand to make room for baby. :)
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Soo I'm getting very nervous and being a negative nanny again... 3 more days until I will be as far along as I was when I MCed... and just keep thinking the worste.
> 
> Today I had yet ANOTHER scare.
> Was carrying baby up the stairs and when I got into the house, I had a sharp shooting pain sort of go in and up my uterus. Painful enough to stop me in my tracks, happened again 3 seconds later, but not as painful, and no more since then... just keeping thinking "what if..." :nope:
> 
> But... I have some symptoms. Realized my boobies hurt when little one wacked them today. AHH! LOL :dohh:
> 
> And now I have the WORSTE cold imaginable. :xmas21:
> 
> That would be scary! Try and stay positive if you can. I know its hard. My cramping is strong and constant, which is very nerve racking. I lost my first bean at 7 weeks. Im just hoping Im not on the same road again. In fact if I am going to lose my little bean, I would rather have it happen sooner rather than later. BUT that is not going to happen to any of us. :) We are going to have happy healthy babies at the end of this RIGHT!Click to expand...

yep we all are :happydance: yay for sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Thank you so much ladies.... 

Lildreamy- i also feel that shooting pain before i get my BFP, and that what makes me think i probably really pregnant, then that night i start spotting/light brown bleeding, so next morning i decided to take a test with FMU and to my surprise it turns positive and i use the dollar tree brand, i am 11 or 12 DPO at that time. They said after IB it takes another 46 hours to produce hcg, but i did get bfp less 12 hours after IB. another thing my tummy looks bloated seems like big, i don't think i should show bump this early.

I have a friend who knows about my pregnancy and gave me weird comments. this are the things she told me, before when im not conceiving right away and now that im pregnant, i try to be polite by not opposing her but just say okay, to whatever comment she got but i know to myself, she is not always right. i know she is trying to help me figure whats going on but sometimes it doesnt help really. because based everything based on her personal experience it needs to be like her.

she said :

- i have 28-30 days cycle - she said: that's too long and its abnormal.. i know im within normal and i always got my period every month its just vary sometimes 28 days, 29 or 30 days, she said it supposed to be consistent. and theres something wrong with me thats why im not conceiving quickly.

- I have this brown spotting or very light brown bleeding - she said : oh no, that's weird, i never had that in my 3 pregnancies, its danger sign. she never heard IB obviously.

- I have doctors appt on Monday, it's not my OB but GP he is the only one who could entertain me right away, i just want my HCG get check, progesterone levels because i heard that it has something to do with miscarriage if its low, and also got exposed with kid at school with fifth disease 2 days before my BFP, so all i want is blood work and assurance that everything is fine and normal, like what i said tummy looks bloated already, scared about molar pregnancy. - she said: why you gonna see doctor. progesterone test will be expensive. i said well we have insurance, she said its not covered unless i will say i have infertility issues. why insurance wont cover a test if the pregnancy is already here??? i think fertility procedure is the ones that insurance dont usually covered., correct me if im wrong.

anybody of you ladies, can enlighten me about what she said, i believe differently of what she believes, but i need somebody tell me that im right. 

thanks.


----------



## QueenTUT

Hearing what your friend told you makes me a little nutty bc i want to yell at her :haha: i am sure she is trying to be a good friend but not only is everyone different some of that doesn't make sense... 28-30 days is completely normal and lots of people having longer cycles that are normal, it just depends on how your body functions!! getting your hcg levels and prog checked is very wise... my first m/c my dr told me my prog was so low thats how they knew it wouldn't be viable, and at that point in time we werent trying so i don't know how far along i was or even when my periods were but if maybe i knew earlier with tests i would have been put on prog supplements like i am now! (and yes they are expensive, i just spent 115 for a month supple :wacko:) 

and again I am sure she is just trying to be helpful but seeing your dr on monday will answer those questions and more... If being online here has taught me anything it is that anything is possible... everyone has a story that can make you feel better or it can make you feel worse, but listen to your body and if someone's advice seems off just smile and nod and know you will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Queentut, is the test for progesterone and hcg covered by your insurance?


----------



## QueenTUT

Yes, I get a lot of things covered bc my dr has it under "reoccurring pregnancy loss " instead of anything fertility/infertility. We were very lucky bc it paid for everything at the specialist other than the iui which we paid out of pocket. it was almost a loop hole


----------



## QueenTUT

well it finally happened, i wiped and saw pink :cry: and cramping more... ill call in the morning and see what they want to do, probally nothing but i feel like i have to call...
how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> well it finally happened, i wiped and saw pink :cry: and cramping more... ill call in the morning and see what they want to do, probally nothing but i feel like i have to call...
> how is everyone else feeling?


Sorry to hear that QueenTUT, i hope its just the normal bleeding of early pregnancy, see your GP asap. 

I still have backache and cramps, come and go. seeing my GP this morning before i go to work.


----------



## QueenTUT

let me know how it goes! I just went in and did a beta again so hopefully all is normal


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hiya girls

Hopefully the cramping and spotting is normal but best to get checked out anyways.

I've got a scan booked for wed afternoon because of the brown spotting i had last week. I am alternately excited and crapping myself about it!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> let me know how it goes! I just went in and did a beta again so hopefully all is normal

QueenTUT- so my GP is little bit concern about the spotting, because of my history of miscarriage, he consulted an OBGYN, I think he will talk to him if i need to be in progesterone supplement. He said at this stage 4 weeks pregnant nothing much to do, but to wait a little bit. he scheduled me with the OBGYN for January 12 and I think they gonna do ultrasound. Hoping everything went well from now until that date comes, hoping im still pregnant.
he told me to try to relax for now.

so how is your spotting? did it stop? i really hope it did, hope your beta is okay. beta is when they test the number of HCG right? my GP didnt do that.

By the way my old OB is different I'm gonna go to a new one because my old OB is weird, i just saw her twice, she thinks me and my husband have infertility issues, but obviously this is my 2nd pregnancy, she wants me to do series of test, that I don't think necessary at this point because my period is very normal and even ultrasound reveals that i just ovulate on my last visit with her. so now im pregnant my husband will cancel his sperm analysis appointment she advice him to do. My GP said obviously its not infertility issue but keeping or staying pregnant is the main concern.


anybody here on progesterone supplement? what are the side effects? because my friend warned me to research because she said bad side effect, im curious what you can say about it on your personal experience

hows everybody, how do you guys feel, lets compare.



MrsMoo thanks..


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Well ladies I had an awful night last night! I woke up at about 2am with excruciating cramping and cold sweats. The cramping was so bad I couldn&#8217;t find any relief until about 5am when the cramping subsided. I was sure that every time I went to the washroom I would be bleeding, but I was not. I looked it up this morning and apparently this happens to many women. I still am very worried, but I have a doctor appointment on Thursday, so hopefully all is ok. How are the rest of you doing? I hope all is well. :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Hopefully the cramping and spotting is normal but best to get checked out anyways.
> 
> I've got a scan booked for wed afternoon because of the brown spotting i had last week. I am alternately excited and crapping myself about it!!! [-o&lt;

Hi Mrsmoo - yay for the scan! I am sure you will absolutely fine says me who is freaking out atm!!

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I don't want to post on my regular thread just now. I got my bfp last week and I am 4weeks 5days. Most of the time I have been thinking I am quite 'chilled' about this pg but today I am having doubt and panic attacks and desperately searching for signs of tainted cm/bleeding. Today I booked an early scan in just over 2 weeks so maybe that is freaking me out a bit. This pg I have hardly any symtoms apart from a genenal womb ache and slight backache which is totally different to last time when I had really strong cramps from the beginning. I can't stop poas and thinking my lines are getting lighter.

Babybumplove. I had night sweats last night and had them for about 3 week with my last pg and was assured it was quite normal.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Welcome pink, nice to see you here too! 
As for pg symptoms - mine are totally different this time round too. Nausea not too bad, dizziness not too bad, just feel generally crap and bloated/full. I dont know whats going on with us but the fact that this time is different is not necessarily a bad thing....?


----------



## pinksmarties

I am hoping not mrsmoo - different symptoms are good but then I worry that my lack of symptoms might mean something is not right. I know this time last time (5weeks) I had only just found out so should not be expecting much so early this time. We can't win can we!!


----------



## ami1985

hope all goes well ladies!! Im crossing fingers for a bean in jan xxx


----------



## QueenTUT

Hopefulmom2b said:


> QueenTUT said:
> 
> 
> let me know how it goes! I just went in and did a beta again so hopefully all is normal
> 
> QueenTUT- so my GP is little bit concern about the spotting, because of my history of miscarriage, he consulted an OBGYN, I think he will talk to him if i need to be in progesterone supplement. He said at this stage 4 weeks pregnant nothing much to do, but to wait a little bit. he scheduled me with the OBGYN for January 12 and I think they gonna do ultrasound. Hoping everything went well from now until that date comes, hoping im still pregnant.
> he told me to try to relax for now.
> 
> so how is your spotting? did it stop? i really hope it did, hope your beta is okay. beta is when they test the number of HCG right? my GP didnt do that.
> 
> By the way my old OB is different I'm gonna go to a new one because my old OB is weird, i just saw her twice, she thinks me and my husband have infertility issues, but obviously this is my 2nd pregnancy, she wants me to do series of test, that I don't think necessary at this point because my period is very normal and even ultrasound reveals that i just ovulate on my last visit with her. so now im pregnant my husband will cancel his sperm analysis appointment she advice him to do. My GP said obviously its not infertility issue but keeping or staying pregnant is the main concern.
> 
> 
> anybody here on progesterone supplement? what are the side effects? because my friend warned me to research because she said bad side effect, im curious what you can say about it on your personal experience
> 
> hows everybody, how do you guys feel, lets compare.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo thanks..Click to expand...

Well my hcg came back "great" and i stopped bleeding all day until tonight... big pains in my right side down there and more blood than before... they said i could come in and do an u/s if i wanted to but i really don't see the point...too early for heart beat and if i could see the sac doesn't mean its going to stick... i will just keep praying and remind myself some people bleed and cramp even tho i know what it really means when I MYSELF bleed and cramp... a little denial can't be bad until the end right?

progesterone supplements do not effect me other than VERY vivid dreams... feels like they are real... but other than that and a few night sweats ive been okay on them

Welcome new ladies! Excited to hear about your scan on Wed and hope everyone else is feeling great! 

Lil how are you doing?


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenTUT said:
> 
> 
> let me know how it goes! I just went in and did a beta again so hopefully all is normal
> 
> QueenTUT- so my GP is little bit concern about the spotting, because of my history of miscarriage, he consulted an OBGYN, I think he will talk to him if i need to be in progesterone supplement. He said at this stage 4 weeks pregnant nothing much to do, but to wait a little bit. he scheduled me with the OBGYN for January 12 and I think they gonna do ultrasound. Hoping everything went well from now until that date comes, hoping im still pregnant.
> he told me to try to relax for now.
> 
> so how is your spotting? did it stop? i really hope it did, hope your beta is okay. beta is when they test the number of HCG right? my GP didnt do that.
> 
> By the way my old OB is different I'm gonna go to a new one because my old OB is weird, i just saw her twice, she thinks me and my husband have infertility issues, but obviously this is my 2nd pregnancy, she wants me to do series of test, that I don't think necessary at this point because my period is very normal and even ultrasound reveals that i just ovulate on my last visit with her. so now im pregnant my husband will cancel his sperm analysis appointment she advice him to do. My GP said obviously its not infertility issue but keeping or staying pregnant is the main concern.
> 
> 
> anybody here on progesterone supplement? what are the side effects? because my friend warned me to research because she said bad side effect, im curious what you can say about it on your personal experience
> 
> hows everybody, how do you guys feel, lets compare.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo thanks..Click to expand...
> 
> Well my hcg came back "great" and i stopped bleeding all day until tonight... big pains in my right side down there and more blood than before... they said i could come in and do an u/s if i wanted to but i really don't see the point...too early for heart beat and if i could see the sac doesn't mean its going to stick... i will just keep praying and remind myself some people bleed and cramp even tho i know what it really means when I MYSELF bleed and cramp... a little denial can't be bad until the end right?
> 
> progesterone supplements do not effect me other than VERY vivid dreams... feels like they are real... but other than that and a few night sweats ive been okay on them
> 
> Welcome new ladies! Excited to hear about your scan on Wed and hope everyone else is feeling great!
> 
> Lil how are you doing?Click to expand...

hope everything went well in the end for all of us. welcome to the new ladies.
Queentut_ did your bleeding stop yet?

I'm still having cramps and backache specially when at work, and always on my feet, but when i wake up this morning i dont feel the pain until i start getting up, if im laying down i feel fine.


----------



## QueenTUT

Yes, it did stop but its happened the last two nights so i wonder if being up and around during the day induces it at night, so we will see tonight!! i watch my 5 month old nephew during the day so i do have the luxury of not being on my feet... 
Do you get a christmas vacation soon hopeful? you can def use it and hopefully catch up on rest!


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

I am supposed to be on vacation as i am school nurse, but last month i didnt know i will get bfp this month and accept 32 hours this week and week after christmas in a nursing home which is my other job when i dont work for school. i cant wait for friday it will be my rest day finally.

how you & the ladies feeling today?


----------



## QueenTUT

Friday can't come soon enough!! 

My update I bled more last night and this am so I went ahead and went in for u/s. Saw the yolk sac and it also showed a resolving cyst on my ovary and they said that could be the reason for the bleeding. 

Hope everyone is feeling good!!


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> Friday can't come soon enough!!
> 
> My update I bled more last night and this am so I went ahead and went in for u/s. Saw the yolk sac and it also showed a resolving cyst on my ovary and they said that could be the reason for the bleeding.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!!


but your little bean is still doing good right? thats a good news yes cyst can cause bleeding. so probably thats the reason.

update:my spotting stops, cramps and back ache isn't as bad actually compare to my pms, i feel the back ache while im at work and standing for 8-9 hours straight...so hoping that everything will be okay.


----------



## QueenTUT

Hopefulmom2b said:


> QueenTUT said:
> 
> 
> Friday can't come soon enough!!
> 
> My update I bled more last night and this am so I went ahead and went in for u/s. Saw the yolk sac and it also showed a resolving cyst on my ovary and they said that could be the reason for the bleeding.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> 
> but your little bean is still doing good right? thats a good news yes cyst can cause bleeding. so probably thats the reason.
> 
> update:my spotting stops, cramps and back ache isn't as bad actually compare to my pms, i feel the back ache while im at work and standing for 8-9 hours straight...so hoping that everything will be okay.Click to expand...

As far as anything they can do to check on it yes... its there in the uterus and have a pic of it... its weird how i only bleed at night but im just going to go with it...

thats great your spotting stopped and its sounds like pms and even back aches are good signs of pregnancy right? my husband doesn't believe in pms its all in our heads so im anxious to see if he believes in it soon :haha:


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenTUT said:
> 
> 
> Friday can't come soon enough!!
> 
> My update I bled more last night and this am so I went ahead and went in for u/s. Saw the yolk sac and it also showed a resolving cyst on my ovary and they said that could be the reason for the bleeding.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> 
> but your little bean is still doing good right? thats a good news yes cyst can cause bleeding. so probably thats the reason.
> 
> update:my spotting stops, cramps and back ache isn't as bad actually compare to my pms, i feel the back ache while im at work and standing for 8-9 hours straight...so hoping that everything will be okay.Click to expand...
> 
> As far as anything they can do to check on it yes... its there in the uterus and have a pic of it... its weird how i only bleed at night but im just going to go with it...
> 
> thats great your spotting stopped and its sounds like pms and even back aches are good signs of pregnancy right? my husband doesn't believe in pms its all in our heads so im anxious to see if he believes in it soon :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, my husband on the other hand blame pms when im mood and emotional, he thinks its just my hormones. lol... wow you already had a pic of your bean. I can't wait to have mine, praying that everything went well and i will have my first U/S on 1/12/12.. yay


----------



## QueenTUT

I have been thinking about you ladies! Just wondering how everyone is getting along! I had my 7w4 u/s today and saw the heart beat... how neat! anyone else have apts?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mines a miserable failure! Looking like blighted ovum - bleeding & slow rising hcgs etc. Glad yours is going better xx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

QueenTUT said:


> I have been thinking about you ladies! Just wondering how everyone is getting along! I had my 7w4 u/s today and saw the heart beat... how neat! anyone else have apts?

Im also 7 Weeks 4 Days today YAAAAY! I'm glad to hear you had a nice scan :) I dont get a scan until Jan.16 (at 9 Weeks) so I am holding out hope that my little bean is doing ok. This is going to be a LONG wait. :wacko:


----------



## sharonfruit

So sorry to hear that Mrsmoo :(

Congrats to the other ladies, hope these are the forever babies, still waiting for my BFP! Will be testing around the 26th x


----------



## QueenTUT

Mrsmoo I am so sorry. I'm praying for you. It's never easy. 

Baby-I don't know if I could wait that long. It was hard enough this long. But you will see a better image so it will be worth it!! 

GL Sharon!!!! Fxed for you!


----------



## Wildfire81

LilDreamy said:


> As the title says.
> 
> I should be exstatic, flying off of the walls.
> 
> But instead, I am in fear and dread!
> I keep thinking the worste...and just waiting for it to happen.
> 
> I want this to be a sticky bean. I really do. :cry:
> 
> Just terrified..:nope:
> 
> I had an MC the 12th of November and 4 weeks later I'm pregnant again... never had a cycle return... So what is the possibility that this one be a sticky?
> 
> Want to be happy!!!

I had a loss in June, and 3 weeks later I was expecting. If you look at my ticker it will show I am over 25 weeks this time. There is no reason for it to not be a viable pregnancy. Try to think positive, though I know it is hard!


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

sorry to hear that Mrsmoo.. hugs

congrats for the heartbeat Queentut..

Mine is not completely okay, i had my first prenatal appointment and they did HCG at 6 weeks 5 days my BETA HCG is 61648.6 then after 48 hours @ 7 weeks BETA HCG is 74009.4 , it did not double. 

My nurse said that the Doc is not really concerned about it and still want me to go to my U/S next Monday 1/16/12. Maybe she just don't want me to freak out right now until it is confirmed that there is something is wrong. :( still praying that slow rising is sometimes result with a normal and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Deleted... double post same as the top. sorry


----------



## QueenTUT

Hopefulmom2b said:


> sorry to hear that Mrsmoo.. hugs
> 
> congrats for the heartbeat Queentut..
> 
> Mine is not completely okay, i had my first prenatal appointment and they did HCG at 6 weeks 5 days my BETA HCG is 61648.6 then after 48 hours @ 7 weeks BETA HCG is 74009.4 , it did not double.
> 
> My nurse said that the Doc is not really concerned about it and still want me to go to my U/S next Monday 1/16/12. Maybe she just don't want me to freak out right now until it is confirmed that there is something is wrong. :( still praying that slow rising is sometimes result with a normal and healthy pregnancy.

Ya, i wouldn't be very worried either esp bc they don't seemed concerned enough to bump up your apt... also my dr wouldn't even do my hcg at 6 wks bc sometimes things like that happen, she just wanted to wait on the u/s... your in my thoughts and im sure its going to be a long hard week waiting!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

That seems a pretty go number hunny and i read when they are so high it takes longer to double anyway so i wouldn't be too concerned. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Thanks Queentut and MrsMoo, that makes me feel little bit better.


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Hopefulmom2b said:


> Thanks Queentut and MrsMoo, that makes me feel little bit better.


Hello ladies just an update, I went for my first u/s based on it im 8 weeks 3 days BABY measured right for his/her age has a very good heartbeat 167bpm....yay... it seeing it flickering and hearing it is the cutest thing ever. Thank God!


----------



## QueenTUT

:wohoo::wohoo:


Hopefulmom2b said:


> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Queentut and MrsMoo, that makes me feel little bit better.
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just an update, I went for my first u/s based on it im 8 weeks 3 days BABY measured right for his/her age has a very good heartbeat 167bpm....yay... it seeing it flickering and hearing it is the cutest thing ever. Thank God!Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo:[

SOOOO EXCITED!! That made my day!!


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

QueenTUT said:


> :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Queentut and MrsMoo, that makes me feel little bit better.
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just an update, I went for my first u/s based on it im 8 weeks 3 days BABY measured right for his/her age has a very good heartbeat 167bpm....yay... it seeing it flickering and hearing it is the cutest thing ever. Thank God!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:[
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!! That made my day!!Click to expand...

thanks queentut!!! :loopy::wohoo:


----------

